# Why does this not work GRRR Itouch bluetooth with a Holux GPSlim 236



## dlx1 (Mar 12, 2011)

bluetooth is turned on touch switched on GPS turned I left it look for each other for over an hours. Stoud outside with both and still touch is searching for devices 

I tune my phone bluetooth on and it found the GPSlim in less then 15 sec.

GPSlim 236 got 20 Channels they the wrong channels ?


----------



## aspirationjones (Mar 13, 2011)

iTouch 4 or an older one?

Bluetooth on ipods and iphones is a pain in the arse.
there appears (to me at least) to be some sort of restriction on what it can and can't be paired with - fuck knows why

my 4th gen ipod touch won't see my Samsung phone, for example


----------



## aspirationjones (Mar 13, 2011)

ah, from the Holux website
"Compatible with Bluetooth devices with Serial Port Profile (SPP)"

And according to this http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3647

iPhone, iPad, iPod touch: Supported Bluetooth profiles

SPP isn't on that Apple list


----------



## sim667 (Mar 13, 2011)

bluetooth is only really there on idevices for sending music and bluetooth headsets.

iirc it only supports HFP, HSP and A2DP


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Its a new this year 1st apple iTouch4 I would think it would work bluetooth is bluetooth


----------



## aspirationjones (Mar 13, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Its a new this year 1st apple iTouch4 I would think it would work bluetooth is bluetooth


 
yeah so did I but Steve thinks otherwise it seems


----------

